# New Instructor Looking for bang buck board



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I'm by no means the king of board sourcing as I just realized the world of not buying retail. I've heard all sorts of awesome things about the jigsaw on this here forum. New, more than $250 but used can probably be found. I hear legends of a certain TT on this forum who has more boards than a lumber store. maybe he can chime in.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

If you just want something cheap, what about the Rome Garage Rocker in 154cm. Evo has it for $188 right now.


----------



## Drew_e_thomas (Jan 12, 2017)

I have not looked into the Rome garage, My Rome Agent was the second board I ever bought and it's 8 years old and still popping. It appears to be a straight rocker board, how do you get pop without any sort of camber to the board? Does it just come from nollieing hard on the nose or tail? I dont mind trying the rocker, the two boards I own are a burton custom x and the agent which are very similar in stiffness and ride, I am just wondering how it will feel. Will it be a much larger jump to adapt to over a hybrid?

Thanks for the insight on the Jig, I will look into it. Any more thoughts? Are there avenues im not properly tapping? I just moved to PA so I dont have the base community I had back out west.

Any thoughts on that afterlife?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Garage is flat-rocker, so it's not pure reverse camber. It's slightly different but basically the technique is similar. Lots of people ride flat or reverse (especially for park/freestyle where they tend to be a bit more forgiving on rails, butters, etc.) so it's not like these boards *can't* pop -- they can 

It's been a few years since I rode a Garage -- it's basically their entry-level, pricepoint all-mountain board (the Factory Rocker, if they still make it, was slightly more park oriented I think but also around that $300 price point). Decent enough board especially at that price if you're not looking for anything fancy.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

IDK anything about the Nitro unfortunately. I know they make good boards, but they have very little presence in the US, more of a Euro thing I believe. I'd never even ridden a Nitro until I bought one this winter! (Nitro Pow, 154cm it's a short/fat swallowtail)


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

david_z said:


> If you just want something cheap, what about the Rome Garage Rocker in 154cm. Evo has it for $188 right now.



If you're looking for an all around play stick that you're not worried about banging up; I'm not sure I know of a more polite way to say you're insane if you don't jump on this.


----------



## Drew_e_thomas (Jan 12, 2017)

I agree the Rome looks like a good play board, I guess im stuck between buying some thing like the nitro that will hold up longer to the abuse. All the reviews for the garage seem to say that the urethane they used for the board isnt the strongest and the top veneer chips easily. 

I am alot more intrigued now realizing it is flat with a slight rocker. Man the buyers struggle of jumping price for quality or simply picking up the first fast easy deal and not worrying about it. 

I picked out the nitro afterlife because it got one of the 2015 awards for park boards.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk what hill ur at...but u can pick up all kinds of gonorrhea, crabs and pubic lice. Just let folks know ur look'n..fast cheap and easy...all kinds of brawds gets passed around at the hill. Hell u could even get free demos out of the rental shop.

btw have fun with the little screamers >


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> idk what hill ur at...but u can pick up all kinds of gonorrhea, crabs and pubic lice. Just let folks know ur look'n..fast cheap and easy...all kinds of brawds gets passed around at the hill. Hell u could even get free demos out of the rental shop.
> 
> btw have fun with the little screamers >


Your posts have gotten utterly bizarre this year wrath.
WTF is going on?:surprise:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

kriegs13 said:


> I'm by no means the king of board sourcing as I just realized the world of not buying retail. I've heard all sorts of awesome things about the jigsaw on this here forum. New, more than $250 but used can probably be found. I hear legends of a certain TT on this forum who has more boards than a lumber store. maybe he can chime in.





Drew_e_thomas said:


> I have not looked into the Rome garage, My Rome Agent was the second board I ever bought and it's 8 years old and still popping. It appears to be a straight rocker board, how do you get pop without any sort of camber to the board? Does it just come from nollieing hard on the nose or tail? I dont mind trying the rocker, the two boards I own are a burton custom x and the agent which are very similar in stiffness and ride, I am just wondering how it will feel. Will it be a much larger jump to adapt to over a hybrid?
> 
> Thanks for the insight on the Jig, I will look into it. Any more thoughts? Are there avenues im not properly tapping? I just moved to PA so I dont have the base community I had back out west.
> 
> Any thoughts on that afterlife?


Rossignol Jibsaw.
Not Jigsaw.
:laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

GreyDragon said:


> Rossignol Jibsaw.
> 
> Not Jigsaw.
> 
> :laugh2::laugh2:




Haha oui chef! Auto correct is a real first world problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

GreyDragon said:


> Your posts have gotten utterly bizarre this year wrath.
> WTF is going on?:surprise:


hey its a bizzARe year...but really gear at the hill with the in-folks gets passed around...one of my kids worked in the rental shop and another was an instructor....and the gear that was traded, given and borrowed back and forth amoungst folks was boggl'n...and got crap in the basement that I'm still giving away to any unsuspect'n persons in need (youngest worked as an instructor 4 years ago)...so far crap out of my basement just this year...set of skies, jacket, goggles, helmet, gloves, vest, neck gaiter.


----------



## Drew_e_thomas (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks! I will ask around tomorrow to see if any one has gotten any thing. I might also order that nitro or garage rocker though because as I said. I do not enjoy my board getting nawed on by lil pups. If any one else has seen some sick deals or knows of a board that is of good sterling and can be found on the cheap let a fella know!

Thanks for all the info so far every one!


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Drew_e_thomas said:


> Thanks! I will ask around tomorrow to see if any one has gotten any thing. I might also order that nitro or garage rocker though because as I said. I do not enjoy my board getting nawed on by lil pups. If any one else has seen some sick deals or knows of a board that is of good sterling and can be found on the cheap let a fella know!
> 
> Thanks for all the info so far every one!




Where are you located?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I second the jibsaw rec (assuming you can still find last year's model for $250).

Not only is it a cheap board, but it's a great board too. Sintered base, bland top sheet (important for parents I think). It's a true twin so great for switch riding (which I bet you do a lot).

Oh and the thing is pretty indestructible. I dunno why but my jibsaw has the least dmg on it from lift-line dings despite being the board I have with the highest mileage. 

It's a hybrid camber, RCR, with more camber than a lot of the other RCR boards.

The only thing you might not like is the mellow magnetraction. When you carve it, it really locks in. The radius when carving is too short for me IMO, id rather have much wider and longer carves... but it's probably great for a half pipe.


----------



## shitty shredder (Feb 6, 2016)

You're an instructor - just get a Rossi pro form and buy from them directly.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

dave785 said:


> I second the jibsaw rec (assuming you can still find last year's model for $250).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man you should write script for them. You're making me want to ditch my type 2 for one of these (99% not serious )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew_e_thomas (Jan 12, 2017)

shitty shredder said:


> You're an instructor - just get a Rossi pro form and buy from them directly.


Rossi Pro form? Do they do discounts for instructors or some thing?

I will look a little later when I get home at the jibsaw, it seems to be highly esteemed around here.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Drew_e_thomas said:


> Rossi Pro form? Do they do discounts for instructors or some thing?
> 
> I will look a little later when I get home at the jibsaw, it seems to be highly esteemed around here.




I've never been on one myself but it would be a stretch to say that I've seen anything more highly recommended when it comes to bang for buck. Maybe it gets overlooked because it's not a "hella dope fresh sick steezy" snowboard company 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shitty shredder (Feb 6, 2016)

Drew_e_thomas said:


> Rossi Pro form? Do they do discounts for instructors or some thing?
> 
> I will look a little later when I get home at the jibsaw, it seems to be highly esteemed around here.


Yes. So do most other companies. They want students to see instructors using their gear. Ask your ski school if they have an account or anything. Otherwise, email rossignol and ask how to enroll in their program.


----------



## Drew_e_thomas (Jan 12, 2017)

I cant seem to find any of the Rossingols recommended for less that 300$ and my price cap is failr hard at 250. Even the Nitro afterlife is a little above that.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

kriegs13 said:


> I've never been on one myself but it would be a stretch to say that I've seen anything more highly recommended when it comes to bang for buck. Maybe it gets overlooked because it's not a "hella dope fresh sick steezy" snowboard company
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rossi is a primarily a ski company



shitty shredder said:


> Yes. So do most other companies. They want students to see instructors using their gear. Ask your ski school if they have an account or anything. Otherwise, email rossignol and ask how to enroll in their program.


P-forms are/can be a benni...but there are often some catches...like the end of the inventory pool and thus limited models/sizes available


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

Drew_e_thomas said:


> I cant seem to find any of the Rossingols recommended for less that 300$ and my price cap is failr hard at 250. Even the Nitro afterlife is a little above that.


Yeah you're right. I just looked. Seems like the price of the '16s went up to around $325, which means the Canadian sellers must have run out of inventory. That sucks. 

It's still a great board for that price, but at $250 it was a straight up steal.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Drew_e_thomas said:


> I cant seem to find any of the Rossingols recommended for less that 300$ and my price cap is failr hard at 250. Even the Nitro afterlife is a little above that.


hey man, 
check out sportcheck.ca, they have the rossi jibsaw 50% off for $250 CAD.


----------



## Drew_e_thomas (Jan 12, 2017)

basser said:


> hey man,
> check out sportcheck.ca, they have the rossi jibsaw 50% off for $250 CAD.


Holy shlt!! You think they deliver to the states? That would be flipping awesome. The new Jib is being sold for 500 now it seems and discounts for 300ish.

You guys think that would be a better pick than the nitro afterlife? they fall within the same price range now. I might pull the trigger on that jib if I can get it to the states.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

On their site: "WE SHIP TO ALL REGIONS WITHIN CANADA (EXCLUDING QUEBEC) FOR MOST ITEMS."

I doubt they ship to US, although it doesn't explicitly say that. Maybe try 'checking out' and see if it lets you.


----------



## Drew_e_thomas (Jan 12, 2017)

basser said:


> On their site: "WE SHIP TO ALL REGIONS WITHIN CANADA (EXCLUDING QUEBEC) FOR MOST ITEMS."
> 
> I doubt they ship to US, although it doesn't explicitly say that. Maybe try 'checking out' and see if it lets you.


Just tried checking out, no dice. BAH! so close. The first time I have ever been jealous of canadian online shopping. Usually they have the short end of the stick with shipping and availability. sad day. Ill post if I find a workout around. Thanks for giving me the hope atleast.


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

Drew_e_thomas said:


> Just tried checking out, no dice. BAH! so close. The first time I have ever been jealous of canadian online shopping. Usually they have the short end of the stick with shipping and availability. sad day. Ill post if I find a workout around. Thanks for giving me the hope atleast.


agh, that blows. The only other thing I can think of would be shipping it to someones house in Canada, and then getting them to ship it to you, but that can get expensive and take a while.

I was thinking the same thing about Canadian online retail, the good news for you is that this is probably the only time you will be jealous of Canadian online.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

you should be using that pro form to get yourself a nice board and retire that agent for lessons, since it already has 4 divots and is 8 years old... don't know about pro forms? ask your fellow instructors.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

What is the rental fleet at the resort you're working at mostly comprised of? If you can't get a pro-form through your instructing school (Which would be surprising) you might be able to get one through the resort as a whole with whoever they use for rental gear.


----------



## Drew_e_thomas (Jan 12, 2017)

Phedder said:


> What is the rental fleet at the resort you're working at mostly comprised of? If you can't get a pro-form through your instructing school (Which would be surprising) you might be able to get one through the resort as a whole with whoever they use for rental gear.


I honestly am completely knew to this scene so I do not know yet and will ask tomorrow.

I did find this Sierra stunt on the-house http://www.the-house.com/9847sist10zz-sierra-snowboards.html
I have never ridden a sierra, but the reviews seem good.


----------



## Drew_e_thomas (Jan 12, 2017)

After looking at this board more I might jump on it right now. The graphics are a cool little bonus. That price tag and review ratings make it seem hard to pass on. The question is size, they recommend sizing down 2 sizes. I normally right around a 156-158 and I am 5,9 at 170lbs. They also have the wide version but ive never ridden a wide before though that could be fun as well. My boot size is only a 9.5 though.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Drew_e_thomas said:


> Just tried checking out, no dice. BAH! so close. The first time I have ever been jealous of canadian online shopping. Usually they have the short end of the stick with shipping and availability. sad day. Ill post if I find a workout around. Thanks for giving me the hope atleast.


You probably don't want to know that my local Sportchek has several 2015/16 Jibsaws for C$200.
I bought one last year for that price.
EASILY, the best purchase of a board I have ever made. Such a fun board.:grin:


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

join the snowboard trader facebook group. There are canucks in that group that will buy that jibsaw and ship it to you w/ a small markup. $250 CAD is like $185ish US, so they'll probably do it for $250-260. 

that's how i got my rossignol one (jibsaw i bought in US)


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I paid $250 CAD for my one mag.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Drew_e_thomas said:


> After looking at this board more I might jump on it right now. The graphics are a cool little bonus. That price tag and review ratings make it seem hard to pass on. The question is size, they recommend sizing down 2 sizes. I normally right around a 156-158 and I am 5,9 at 170lbs. They also have the wide version but *ive never ridden a wide before though that could be fun *as well. My boot size is only a 9.5 though.


do not go for the wide

you being an instructor...will want something light, nimble and something you can easily handle...frequently being 1 footed so as to maneuver around folks in the lesson group


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

If I was teaching, I would do the same thing. You don't need a bomber you need a park board noodle. I'd ride switch and butter and play around all day while those noobs scorpion themselves haha. Sorry to hear about those brats banging up your beauty, little shits. It is your full-time job so you shouldn't feel bad about having extra gear. I talked to an instructor 2 years ago at Sunshine (my kid was getting a lesson) he said his toe nails were falling off cuz his boots were so tight, he was wearing them for his lessons. That sucks!! He should have bought a second pair of boots a half-size bigger to wear for his lessons. Save the super-tight boots for days-off bombing/pow when you need a more responsive boot.

Good luck finding your cheap lesson board and have fun with the brats. I hope you get at least one private lesson with a hot milf that is a good tipper. Haha but those chicks probably only ski. A guy can dream though. :wink:










Ouch! haha!


----------



## Drew_e_thomas (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks every one, was able to find a chewed up jib saw for only 120. Thanks for all the advice! Now on to picking out a new daily driver because I popped my agents core in my first big drop of the season.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Drew_e_thomas said:


> Thanks every one, was able to find a chewed up jib saw for only 120. Thanks for all the advice! Now on to picking out a new daily driver because I popped my agents core in my first big drop of the season.




Nice pick! They have another one?! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowFreak97 (Aug 16, 2015)

dave785 said:


> join the snowboard trader facebook group. There are canucks in that group that will buy that jibsaw and ship it to you w/ a small markup. $250 CAD is like $185ish US, so they'll probably do it for $250-260.
> 
> that's how i got my rossignol one (jibsaw i bought in US)


I'm on that group and tried posting a request, but no volunteers so far.. I'm really trying to get my hands on one of these before the season's over. Would you mind telling my which member worked with you?


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

SnowFreak97 said:


> I'm on that group and tried posting a request, but no volunteers so far.. I'm really trying to get my hands on one of these before the season's over. Would you mind telling my which member worked with you?


Sorry man I cant volunteer someone for something they might be unavailable to do. I think a lot of those guys are on long trips right now and can't do any mail forwarding. I think the guy I used is in Colorado now.


----------



## SnowFreak97 (Aug 16, 2015)

Of course; I'd just want to ask if they were interested, since they may have missed my post. Also, it seems like a slightly risky position for the buyer (me), so using using someone with a credible history would be nice.

EDIT: Heck, you could ask for me before giving their info out; it's an opportunity for them to make a few bucks.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Try bumping your post in the ST group, I'm sure some people missed it although I can see you got a handful of replies. Did you follow-up with Joe C who said he might be able to help?

(Yep, I'm all up in your internet today hahaha)


----------



## Drew_e_thomas (Jan 12, 2017)

I straight up bought it from one of the other instructors who was gonna bring it down to resale. It is pretty beat up but it will do the job just fine. I recommend checking out facebook if you have an account and looking for groups. This is the peak of the season and alot of the manufacturers dont even have their main lines left.


----------



## Hallzy4Life (Dec 25, 2016)

Not sure if you have a sportchek where you live but where I live they have the 2016-2017 Jibsaw on sale for 250 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowFreak97 (Aug 16, 2015)

david_z said:


> Try bumping your post in the ST group, I'm sure some people missed it although I can see you got a handful of replies. Did you follow-up with Joe C who said he might be able to help?
> 
> (Yep, I'm all up in your internet today hahaha)


Lol--yeah, I'll probs do that. Haven't heard back from Joe yet.


----------

